# Making up a tube set



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Just a quick one on making a tube set

what youll need








cut to your size/draw length etc








i tape the tube thru the pouch like so,helps with the constrictor knot








tie with the constrictor knot then repeat steps the other side








completed band









got this beauty from Toddy today,fitted the tubeset and im more than happy how these send the 12mm to the catcher










cheers


----------



## Tommo (May 31, 2011)

Cheers, this is what i have been searching for a long time. Well done


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Didn't know about tapping the tube before tying the constrictor knot. Didn't think of it either. When is school out?

Al


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't remember seeing someone apply tape before tieing either. Good idea!


----------

